# formosanum



## labskaus (Feb 25, 2009)

first Cyp of the year,

this formosanum is in flower for ten days or so. My second plant just opens its flower today. Both are pot plants in my GH. This is my favourite Cyp species.







Yes, the pouch has a dent, unfortunately.

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2009)

The dent is minor..you bloomed it!


----------



## labskaus (Feb 25, 2009)

Easiest Cyp species to grow and bloom. And quite warm-tolerant :wink:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2009)

:drool: OH NO - don't tempt me! I love that stam! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 25, 2009)

One of my favorites too. Being outside, mine won't flower for another 6 weeks though. Thanks for the preview.

BTW, where do you live?


----------



## labskaus (Feb 25, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> BTW, where do you live?



52° 12' N, 10° 43' E  That's Northern Germany. The hills where I live were once home of Cyp calceolus.

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't believe it's warm enough or the time for formosanum to be blooming, especially in northern Germany!!???


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a great species that is definately on my wishlist. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I killed all of mine.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I think I killed all of mine.






Amazing flower!!! Dent is minus indeed!!!! Funny to hear that it is the easiest Cyp to grow!!! It is said to be one of the most difficult!!! WOW!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow. Love that staminode.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! I used to have one in my backyard here in Queens (Z.7)..came up and bloomed very well for a few years, then declined and disappeared....oh well. Take care, Eric


----------



## labskaus (Apr 28, 2009)

I actually made a comparative shot of my two formosanums when they were in flower. This is the first year I actually noticed visible differences between different clones of the species. I always thought they look all the same.






best wishes,


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice to see such variation. Mine didn't flower this year


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2009)

NICE! variation!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like to have just one grow.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

Carsten they share the same beauty! I would like to have one too...
Where are u located??? TY


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice Carsten:clap:


----------

